# Third Canadian Guards



## CT57 (17 May 2021)

Hi All,

Can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain information on the third Can Guards. My father was in this battalion and I would like to know more.

Thank you,

Remi


----------



## Kilted (17 May 2021)

CT57 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain information on the third Can Guards. My father was in this battalion and I would like to know more.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are referring 3rd Battalion, The Canadian Guards?  They were formed in 1953, based in Valcartier, and were disbanded four years later.  They never received a set of Colours.


----------



## CT57 (17 May 2021)

Kilted said:


> I'm guessing you are referring 3rd Battalion, The Canadian Guards?  They were formed in 1953, based in Valcartier, and were disbanded four years later.  They never received a set of Colours.


Yes, it is the 3rd Battalion, The Canadian Guards. Would you know where I could fine a list of officers who served in this battalion?

Thank you

Remi Gauthier


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (17 May 2021)

there is a nominal role in the Base Petawawa Museum in the Guards' Room.


----------



## CT57 (17 May 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> there is a nominal role in the Base Petawawa Museum in the Guards' Room.


Thank you for the information, however I live in the UK, so I am not able to visit the museum. Maybe I could contact them and see if I could obtain further information.

Cheers

Remi Gauthier


----------

